
A library of React components to make SVG maps using d3-geo and topojson - cristinapoiata
https://www.react-simple-maps.io/
======
iRobbery
nice!

note, if i double click some country (with react-motion one e.g.) it also
starts to select text from the paragraph below.

* on osx Safari

~~~
cristinapoiata
Hi! thanks for the comment and for flagging this, will look into it.

------
JBReefer
These really don't work so well on Firefox Mobile, unfortunately. The work is
beautiful and the project looks like something I'd love to use!

------
rajangdavis
This is amazing! I wish I could use this in a project, the API looks pretty
straight forward and the SVG's are crisp on mobile. Very well done!

~~~
cristinapoiata
Thanks! Glad you liked it, and please feel free to use it

------
cbcoutinho
What happened to French Guiana in the first couple maps of South America? I
think there is something missing here..

~~~
Symbiote
It's listed as a territory of France in the Natural Earth dataset, so it's
easy to exclude it accidentally when selecting South American countries.

Réunion, Mayotte and the Southern and Antarctic Lands are missing from the
example with Africa.

It's stranger that Venezuela is missing from one of the other examples.

~~~
zimrick
You mean the world subregions example? Venezuela is missing in the thumbnail,
but should be there on the actual map. Thanks for flagging the missing
territories for Africa.

------
brandonb
This looks quite cool. Let me know if you'd like any feedback on the API.

~~~
zimrick
Thanks. Any feedback on the API is very welcome.

------
mynewtb
Please use a better projection as default. Robinson or Eckert IV?

